# Szellemeket nem tartalmazó történet



## franknagy

Hogyan lehet a legrövidebben kifejezni azt, hogy egy történet *nem* tartalmaz szellemeket?
Más szavakkal: Mi a "szellemtörténet" ellentéte?
A "szellemtelen történet" nem jó megoldás, hiszen az a "szellemes történet" antonímája.
A "szellemes történet" azt jelenti, hogy jól megírt, olvasmányos sztori.
A "szellemtelen történet" pedig azt, hogy lapos, sablonos, unalmas érdektelen tákolmány.

Várom a rövid és velős megoldásokat.


----------



## Encolpius

szellemmentes, kísértetmentes

persze attól függ, szakirodalmat fordítasz, mesét gyerekeknek, vagy netán verset...


----------



## franknagy

> szellemmentes, kísértetmentes


Maradjunk a másodiknál, mert az nem mekegtet meg.
Könyvismertetést írok a helyi könyvtárnak.


----------



## Encolpius

Írhatod eszperentéül is a könyvismertetést 
Egyetértek, én is a másodikat választanám. 
De miért ragaszkodsz rövid megoldáshoz?


----------



## gorilla

Szellemek nélküli?


----------



## franknagy

Encolpius said:


> De miért ragaszkodsz rövid megoldáshoz?


Elsősorban azért, mert azzal tisztelem meg az olvasóimat, hogy röviden írok.
Mert drága a papír és a festékkazetta. Sőt, a különben üzemképes nyomtatókba be van építve egy számláló, hogy hány oldal kinyomtatása után tagadják meg a munkát.


----------

